# Soil Test Results...anything you suggest???



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Below are the results of my recent soil test. The first thing that jumped out at me was that my lawn is low on potassium, but I was not surprised as I have been working on that. Then I noticed my lawn was low on some key Micronutrients. Again, I am not surprised because for many years all I used was the Scotts fertilizer that mainly focused on the Macronutrients. However, since I renovated my lawn in 2017, I've become better educated on strengthening the soil base and have been working to improve the Micronutrients levels, which has improved based on several soil tests. Lastly, I noticed the PH level, which isn't as alarming as some of the PH levels I've seen floating around here. Never the less, I want to try and get PH to 6.5 and as you see Waypoint suggests 60lbs/1k, but they didn't specify the type of lime. Also, you will see that both Magnesium and Calcium are pretty close in the readings. I did some research and found that Dolimitic lime is rich in both magnesium and calcium, while Calcitic lime is mostly rich calcium and not so much in magnesium. I also found that Dolimitic lime is slower acting than Calcitic lime. So, based on the fact that Dolimitic lime is rich in both magnesium and calcium (which the test results show the 2 are pretty close) and the fact that I can easily get Dolimitic lime, although slower acting, I have been debating going with Dolimitic lime. However, I wanted to bring this to the community to get your thoughts on this. Let me know what you think, based on my soil test results. Also, if you have any suggestions on improving Micronutrient levels, I am all ears.

Btw, my lawn is thriving.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

@g-man Here's my thread as suggested. Let me know what you think.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A pH of 6.2 is not horrible and you can actually keep it there. If you want to do the lime, then you should do calcitic lime since your Mg is on the high side (and the ratio to between Ca:Mg and Mg:K). If you can only find the fast acting calcitic, then follow the bag recommendations for quantity.

P is high. Avoid biosolid products (milo). I think Maryland has a law against P unless the testing shows the need. You dont need more Phosphorous.

Potassium is not deficient but can be improved to get it to ~175ppm. SOP (0-0-50) is my preferred choice at 2lb/ksqft when the grass is growing.

SOP will also bring sulfur into your soil. It is at 18ppm and can be improved.

Organic matter is really good. Your CEC is at 17, which indicates the soil holds on to nutrients. I dont think you need to do anything else with micronutrients.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Hey, thanks G-Man. Much obliged.

I have already stopped using Milorganite and have gone to Purely Organic, based on my previous soil test from 2018..

Do you know if Site One sell that type of Potassium? I'm going to call, but just thought I'd ask. I have never seen that ratio anywhere in my area. I know they have 10-0-20.


----------

